# Bike racks and trailer hitch



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

This is what I'm using since 2012:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001FQAOXQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

If you don't have a specific brand in mind yet, I've found Curt Mfg makes great quality products. I don't have a hitch for my Cruze but I have used Curt products on my Ram.

This would be the link for the 2017 Cruze LT. 

CURT Manufacturing - CURT Class 1 Trailer Hitch with Ball Mount #114583

It's a Class 1, rated to handle 200 lbs tongue (vertical) and 2,000 lbs trailer (horizontal or towing weight). The 1 1/4" square tube will give you flexibility to add a bike rack or even a standard ball for towing a small trailer (motorcycle, jet ski or small Harbor Freight flatbed for local trips to Home Depot).

If you have bikes blocking rear camera and/or sensors it will most likely interfere with your rear park assist.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

The Cruze can tow up to 1,000 lbs with a 200 lb ball weight. The Eco and the Diesel trim levels have different transmissions and the book for those models recommends no towing at all. There are a few people here who chose to ignore those suggestions and have had success towing with no issues. 

Just know towing is hard on a vehicle and shortens the life of your drive components. A bike rack is not towing and you should have absolutely no problem at all with a couple bicycles. 

I purchased the draw tite tow bar and the curt trailer wiring harness for my 1LT. It tows an open 5x8 trailer with my motorcycle no problem. The first two pictures are of the hitch and the third picture shows my second battery, capacitor, amp, subs and if you look closely, the wire hanging from the grocery hook is my trailer light harness.


----------



## Rosstude (Jul 8, 2011)

I have had the curt receiver, and a Thule T-2 rack on my 2011 Eco. Never towed, so no electrical hook up, bike rack only. Been on there since 2011, use it almost daily, and been all over the western states with 2 bikes. Love it, very stable set up.


----------

